# Rhett had some fun today!!!



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I took Rhett with me when I went to visit my gelding, figuring my friend was going to be home...but she wasnt, and I didnt have my tack room key with me, so I just had to say Hi....and figured I would let Rhett run around a bit!:wink:

So the chickens were out and I at first had my long line attached to him....but took it off after seeing his reaction and how well he was listening to me still!!:thumb:

Now for my photo and video dump!!
(Please ignore all the stuff all over...it was the middle of "clean up day" at the farm!:wink


















Im really proud of my boy!:-D
(video)
































ANYWAYS....YES we are going to be looking for a herding instructor!!:thumb:


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

LOVE!!!!

I'm so jealous.. I wish Rodeo wanted to herd something lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

beautiful dog and yep. teach him to herd.

i saw a corgi today who works for a dead animal finding agency, something critter...the dog sniffs out dead stuff underneath your house.

rhett needs a job.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> LOVE!!!!
> 
> I'm so jealous.. I wish Rodeo wanted to herd something lol


HAHA, all 3 of mine do!!:thumb: Well Dixi trys as well...but she is less skilled then that rabbit that someone posted!!:tongue:
(Seeee....if you come up here you can play with one of my herders!:tongue



magicre said:


> beautiful dog and yep. teach him to herd.
> 
> i saw a corgi today who works for a dead animal finding agency, something critter...the dog sniffs out dead stuff underneath your house.
> 
> rhett needs a job.


Thank you, I think he is rather dashing my self!

HAHA, ohh....we could TOTALLY find dead things together!!:thumb:

But yes, he DOES need a job....now just to find an instructor!!:becky:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

He's so pretty! Or handsome... If it were my dogs there would just be lots of chasing going on.....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OH...I forgot this one!!:biggrin:

(please excuse his 11 month old "oh chicken poop on the ground" at the end!LOL)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> He's so pretty! Or handsome... If it were my dogs there would just be lots of chasing going on.....


Thank you!:biggrin: (He IS my pretty boy...so pretty is fine!LOL :tongue
That is what Brody does!:lol:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, he's got the instinct all right! I've never noticed before that he has one black and one white back leg. Thats so neat, I love it!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, he's got the instinct all right! I've never noticed before that he has one black and one white back leg. Thats so neat, I love it!


LOL, yep...but his "white paint" dribbled down the inside of the leg, so it isnt fully white!:tongue: (So his foot is also white, thus no all black nails YAY!!:biggrin


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHA, all 3 of mine do!!:thumb: Well Dixi trys as well...but she is less skilled then that rabbit that someone posted!!:tongue:
> (Seeee....if you come up here you can play with one of my herders!:tongue


Um... She wants to herd the horses.. does that count? I think she would eat the chickens though. She stalks them through the pen XD


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, he is a PRETTY boy! I love the rich green grass-- and that slightly overcast sky reminds me so much of Washington state...


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

He is sooooo handsome!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> He's so pretty! Or handsome... If it were my dogs there would just be lots of chasing going on.....


That's what I was going to say about mine! Haha

Rhett has definitely grown up in a man!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Um... She wants to herd the horses.. does that count? I think she would eat the chickens though. She stalks them through the pen XD


Well his Momma "does" horses...so I have no doubt that he and Kee could as well....so yes, horses DO count!!!:tongue:
And hahaha....silly girl doesnt know that she is half of 2 herders, eh?:lol:



NewYorkDogue said:


> Yes, he is a PRETTY boy! I love the rich green grass-- and that slightly overcast sky reminds me so much of Washington state...


Thank you!!:biggrin:
Yes, my friend's place is like THE BEST place for photos...especially of my black and white guys!!:biggrin:
(and yes...today was PERFECT for these photos!!:happy



Sprocket said:


> That's what I was going to say about mine! Haha
> 
> Rhett has definitely grown up in a man!


LOL....I can see Sprocket surprising us and acting like that rabbit!LOL

And thank you, I think he has grown up quite well!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is quite impressive. There is something quite fascinating about herding dogs. Or rabbits  - I hope you do find a good trainer, I bet he's a great student.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> He is quite impressive. There is something quite fascinating about herding dogs. Or rabbits  - I hope you do find a good trainer, I bet he's a great student.


Thank you!:biggrin:

Yes, he is OH SO FUN to work!! Listens to every word...Im use to working with horses and am always looking for the ears to be pointed at me to see if they are listening...and he does the EXACT same thing when listening!!:biggrin1:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Such a handsome boy! he looks like he's having a great time


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Such a handsome boy! he looks like he's having a great time


Thank you!!:biggrin:

Yes, he had a BLAST!!:happy:

As his recall started lagging I "packed up" and he was so bummed out!!LOL


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! He is gorgeous! Quite a stunner. I know he will love a job and will love to please you! Great pics!


----------

